# What happened to the quick reply feature?



## EmeraldSky (Sep 4, 2003)

Is it just my computer or is the quick reply feature gone?


----------



## pebbles (Sep 4, 2003)

No, it's not just you. You'll notice a lot of other features are gone too. We've lost most of our new features due to a breach in security on the forum. As soon as Nikos gets a chance, he'll start adding them back in one at a once everything is ok. HTH


----------



## YuNg (Sep 6, 2003)

Is the who's online feature gone also? I cant see any names unless i click on who's online


----------



## Allandra (Sep 6, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
Is the who's online feature gone also? I cant see any names unless i click on who's online  

[/ QUOTE ]
Yes.


----------



## EmeraldSky (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks you guys.


----------



## pebbles (Sep 6, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------



## melodee (Sep 8, 2003)

Not only have I lost the quick reply, but I've lost the post option inside the threads.  The only way I can respond is by clicking on "Reply" or "Quote".  It's a bit annoying.


----------



## TwistNMx (Sep 9, 2003)

Whew!  I wondered what was going on.  I wasn't sure if you were shutting down or whatever.


----------

